# What breeds are these



## atikin (Feb 20, 2012)

I just got some new fish and unsure on the breeds



















I think its some kind cichlid










And this gourami (its feeler things have been nipped away) what type is it
ps- it isnt green, thats just the photo see below photo for its real colour


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

The first 2 pictures are possibly a rusty cichlid. The last one is maybe a kissing gourami.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If that is a gourami, the dorsal would make it along the lines of a Blue, Pearl or Moonlight. The other species have much wider dorsals, meaning, they extend further along the dorsal ridge than the one in the photos. Not saying it is, just noticing the finnage.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

First 2 are definitely not Rusties (I have some, adult and juveniles)

It looks like a young female convict...but could also be a couple of others, little early to tell as it is not colored enough.

Third could be a gold gourami although it is very hard to see clearly in the picture.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I am slightly concerned as to why you purchased fish knowing nothing about them?

One should never purchase fish without researching about their care, water parameter requirements and compatibility with any tank mates.


----------



## atikin (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry about that picture but the gourami does have the same pttern as a gold gourami but not the same colour its more of a pale pink colour 

And it may be a convict i had a closer look at them

I brought the fish and a tank of trade me for a very cheap price the auction said 2 neon tetras ,2 gouramis, 1 cat fish (bronze corydora I found out) and two fish with blue eyes

I brought them that being all in the same tank together for half a year they would most likely get along but posted on here to find out the breeds and make sure the get along in my tank if not I have a spare tank to hold them incase i need to find tem a new home

Ps- all going well :-D and happy


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

the third picture looks like a 3 spotted gourami


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't imagine those fish would get along, at least not for long. I would separate them now before trouble brews!


----------



## atikin (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you want me to seperate the cichlids from the rest


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, separate the cichilds to be by themselves. They've already bitten the pelvics off the gourami! I'd also bet that there used to be more than 2 neons.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I think the cichlids are Convicts. The gourami is weird. It doesn't seem to match up with the shape and color of the gouramis I've seen.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The cichlids are convicts and need to rehomed before they snack on the rest of the tank inhabitants.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

It took me a while to rattle the old brain (lol), but I've got it- The cichlid, I'm about positive, is the "T Bar Cichlid" AKA Cryptoheros sajica. (Related to the "Blue Eye Cichlid" AKA Cryptoheros spilurus, often confused. Maybe that's where the "blue eye" thing came from.)

Check it...


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, that does look exactly like the fish in atikin's photos.


----------

